# That Song you just Can't Stop Listening Too (lately)



## Fernin (Nov 29, 2012)

What is that one song that just none stop worms its way into your ear lately? That every time you hear it you end up hitting the 'repeat one' button in your music player of choice and grooving/rocking/chilling/thrashing to it for hours on end? Often they only last for a month or so before you find the next ear worm or just get tired of it and wait for the next; but for those few days or weeks it's your single favorite piece of music. So what I ask, lately, has been yours?


Mine comes in a pair, one a song from the recent Halo 4 sound track, the other and older song I've been scrambling my brain with for ages.


First up is Halo 4's Revival. Everyone whose played Halo 4, or even seen one of the commercials for the game will be familiar with this track's crashing climax. Arguably it's not the best song on the Halo 4 soundtrack, but for some reason it's been stuck in my head for a couple weeks now. I think my adoration for it started because I was listening to the game's soundtrack while playing BF3 one day, trolling about in a jet as I often do. The round had just started and my wingman and I had just taken off from the carrier on Wake Island as the 5:30 or so mark of the song began, it gave the whole thing an epic feel and the final couple minutes of the song played an amazing backdrop to some good dog fighting, one moment of which included (as the drums hit no less) my evading a laser guided missile by ducking beneath the lower bridge past E point. Epic, to say the least. The song also goes well with Tank Superiority on Armored Kill maps.
[yt]zGfwwERbl1A[/yt]



The second song, and one I believe I've posted here before is another I favor while playing BF3, and more or less demands tank action every time it comes on. It being Dagoba's "The Horn Cape".
[yt]D7YeXepP3uc[/yt]


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 29, 2012)

I've been listening to _Take On Me_ many times a day for weeks. I swear it's beginning to take on magical properties. 

[video=youtube;djV11Xbc914]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 29, 2012)

"Drummer's Reel" by The Dhol Foundation
[video=youtube;DOuFYPM1Yr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOuFYPM1Yr0[/video]


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 29, 2012)

Make a Move by Icon for Hire. Love this band!
[video=youtube;e_S9VvJM1PI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_S9VvJM1PI[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 29, 2012)

I learned the lyrics for this. Now I just want them out so the song would stop looping in my head.
[video=youtube;qRwOv6n4r9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRwOv6n4r9Q[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Nov 29, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I learned the lyrics for this. Now I just want them out so the song would stop looping in my head.
> [video=youtube;qRwOv6n4r9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRwOv6n4r9Q[/video]




Now this is most fucking stellar.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 29, 2012)

*The Quick Brown Fox - Snort A Lot Of Crack*

Don't have a vid, but you probably wouldn't want to hear it anyway.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 29, 2012)

Metallica- Call of Kthulu off of Ride The Lightning.

Most epic intro ever and also amazing to play on guitar


----------



## Demensa (Nov 30, 2012)

Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 In B Flat Minor, Op. 35

One of my favourite pieces of all time, I play it regularly and it never gets old.

Also, I haven't been able to stop listening to this.


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 30, 2012)

been listening to this ALL night.

[video=youtube;f0n3_zCudqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1&amp;v=f0n3_zCudqc[/video]


----------



## Ley (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lM07iiGKoo


----------



## Zenia (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;Hr3JcHALUPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr3JcHALUPg[/video]

I like this cover. Way better than the original.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;U5uBYkS4dPE]http://youtu.be/U5uBYkS4dPE[/video]


----------



## Smelge (Nov 30, 2012)

[yt]sc0-gRKt5z8[/yt]


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 30, 2012)

THE SHAME I FEEL

[video=youtube;fwK7ggA3-bU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwK7ggA3-bU[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 30, 2012)

[yt]Mj_mw8JvANU[/yt]
Between this one and "Forest Whitaker" both by Bad Books.


----------



## Fernin (Nov 30, 2012)

[yt]_YO8qwKVuik[/yt]
This one has been on repeat most of the day today.... I'm digging it!


----------



## future4 (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;lAF8D0ugyVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAF8D0ugyVk[/video]

I love songs that make me think, even if they are borderline depressing.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgYczUH-QWQ

Might as well be my fursona's theme song.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 30, 2012)

[yt]Ye7BGnlTZmQ[/yt]
Guess which game I'm playing.


----------

